

USA Underwear Maker Flint And Tinder Gets $850K Seed Round - rowdyrathore
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/21/kickstarter-record-breaker-usa-underwear-maker-flint-and-tinder-gets-850k-seed-round-from-zappos-tony-hsieh-lerer-and-david-tisch/

======
cheukyinlui
awesome stuff

